# when is best time to get female fixed?



## carey (Sep 2, 2008)

We are getting ready to get our puppy in a few weeks. She will be about 7 wks old. At what point is the best to get her fixed? I heard from someone it is best to wait until after her first cycle, somewhere else I read to get it done before then


----------



## Noel Redwood (Jun 20, 2008)

Most say after 6mos. but before they go into heat. Those who advocate waiting do so primarily b/c they think it will disrupt growth patterns. So if you wait, you'd want to wait until she is fully grown. That would be between 18mos. and 2yrs. for large dogs, 12-18mos. for medium, I've never had giants or toys so others may be able to help. 

Frankly I've never seen or heard of problems when spaying between 6mos and first heat. The largest advantages of before 1st heat are not having to isolate her during heat until she's grown and not having any surprise litters. And when I say "isolate", I mean isolate b/c I have heard of penned up dogs having surprise litters . And sometimes dogs that have had heats still display the mood-swings associated with heats even after being spayed. 

In the end, consult w/ your vet and you make the call.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I just had Bella spayed at 4 months. That was the age my vet recommened. 

I know the Humane Society does them at 8 weeks of age as long as they weigh at least 2lbs.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe in spaying before first heat, usually around 6 months. Practically zero chance of mammary cancer later in life. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=460

Female dogs who are not spayed or who are spayed later than the first heat cycle are more likely to develop mammary tumors. Specifically, dogs spayed before their first heat have 0.5 percent the risk of intact female dogs, and dogs spayed after just one heat cycle have 8 percent the risk.[1] The tumors are often multiple. The average age of dogs with mammary tumors is ten to eleven years old.[4] Obesity at one year of age and eating red meat have also been associated with an increased risk for these tumors,[5] as has the feeding of high fat homemade diets.[6]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammary_tumor

I would go with the advice of your vet.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =carey;363336]We are getting ready to get our puppy in a few weeks. She will be about 7 wks old.


It's against the law in many States to sell or remove a puppy from it's mother under the age of 8 wks., and there are good reasons for this. Please don't take this puppy before she is 8 wks. old.


----------



## Quak Ai Chin (Sep 4, 2008)

That is so cruel , but......


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've always had my dogs & cats fixed at 6 mths, 5 mths for Blossom my present cat. Before getting Tilba I read this article http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html
I have decided to wait until after Tilba has her 1st heat & the vet agreed with me saying there is less chance of a bitch getting vaginitis. My last border collie, April, had incontinence in the last 5 yrs of her life which could have been contributed to being spayed at 6 mths. I don't like the idea of getting them done any earlier.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I think seven weeks is too young, but it might not be a problem with some people. I prefer to wait til five to six months old and it doesn't matter if she had her first cycle or not.


----------



## AnjlGurl (Sep 4, 2008)

I too just got a new puppy, and have never had a female dog before. I am not 100% sure the age I was told is accurate, and I definitely want to get her fixed before her first heat, what are the signs & 'changes' females start to go through before their first heat?


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Six months used to be the time dogs & cats were fixed until lazy ppl didn't bother bringing their pups/kittens back to the shelters, they got them from, at the appropriate time. Now they do them as young as 7 weeks so they are done when they go to their new homes at 8 weeks. Many years ago we adopted a 5.5 m/o male pup & were told to bring him back 2 weeks later to have him neutered which we did.
I've never had a bitch on heat before but I believe their vulva & nipples enlarge & they loose coat. About a week later they bleed.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I just recently had my Nell spayed. She is 15 months old, and it's 3 months after her first heat (she was in heat when I got her, so I had no choice). I think you should just consult with your vet and make your own decision on whether to do it sooner or wait til after the first heat.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It depends on the breed. 

If you have a giant breed dog or a breed where osteosarcoma and hemangiosarcoma are big risks, I would spay no earlier than 18 months - let the dog mature as much as possible first. Yes, that means you will have to be super-vigilant during heat cycles. If you can't do that, I'd try and spay as close to that first heat cycle as possible.


----------

